# small insect mounds?



## guthrie (Oct 8, 2021)

In our yard this year we have found a lot of small insect holes.
Each is a small mound ~2-3 cm in diameter and same in height.
They have a small hole in the center 2-3 mm diameter, and about ~6 cm deep.

I dug up a few of them, nothing obvious at the bottom. No actual insect activity seem.

There are *lots* of them, one every 1'-2' or so.

Any ideas or hints?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It looks like a dried worm casting.


----------

